

Paul carr’s “angry nerds” piece is wrong about everything - marcelcor
http://parkerhiggins.net/2012/01/paul-carrs-angry-nerds-is-wrong-about-everything/

======
rickmb
Paul Carr uses the standard copyright mafia propaganda method: equating
unauthorized copying with unethical behavior, using copyright laws as a
bridge, because hey, everyone knows that if something is illegal it must also
be unethical, right?

What Curebit did was unethical. It would have been unethical even if we had no
copyright laws at all. I don't even see anybody giving a crap about whether it
was illegal or not.

Copyright is a strictly economic concept. It has absolutely nothing to do with
ethics. The outrage about Curebit has nothing to do with copyright and
everything with ethics.

------
arguesalot
Playing the devil's advocate one may say:

\- Both cases involve IP and money. The immoral of the story is that in piracy
the copyright holder loses money from the theft. In code theft, the immoral of
the story is not that the holder loses money, but that the thief makes some
illegitimaly. Both should probably be considered equally wrong

\- The page was "stolen and branded as their own", but

a) only a tiny non-critical page of the product was copied, and

b)There was no way to pay the original creator for the reuse.

I too found the backlash disturbingly intense, given the previous relaxed
laisez-faire attitude towards other people's IP in this forum. But otherwise,
it's not an issue out of which someone might make useful conclusions regarding
intellectual property policies.

